# 1968 Schwinn Typhoon Deluxe



## Medfordpunk (Jul 27, 2011)

I just scored this for $50. I know the seat is not original, and the front book rack is not there. Is there anything else that is missing??? I would like to bring it back to its original luster!


----------



## snickle (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like you are missing the luggage carrier (on front) and the front mounted headlight (attaches to the gooseneck)


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 27, 2011)

SCORE! That bike would bring $200+ on ebay in that color, "coppertone"!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is a pic of a 67

 I just sold.


----------



## JSTINSON (Aug 29, 2011)

*typhoon accessories*

My cool friend Mr. Spalding just gave me a 1970ish red Typhoon in pretty good shape. It does not have any racks or accessories.  Can someone lead me to a website or photos that would show what original equipment would have come on it and/or the correct accessories?

I particularly want to get a rear rack that would be right for the bike but that would also accept some new "panier" bags(spelling?) that I already own and paid 100 bucks for and used on another bike that is now gone (rode once on europe trip over Pyranese then stolen by lowdown dirty worthless bike thief).

Thank you for any advice.


----------

